# Doggie Photoshoot :-) *pic heavy*



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

Took Bullet and Misha on a walk today, and did a little photoshoot. Weather wasn't incredibly sunny, so the lighting's not fabulous, but these are my favorite pics out of the hundreds I took... lol:roll:
















Come on, Mom! Let's go!















*yawn* this is getting boring!!







I's got a wittle fwend on mah head!























Bullet and his best buddy, Misha







Wait, I heard something!















almost looks like he has a 6-pack in this one... lol

thanks for looking!


----------



## FamilyLinePits (May 18, 2010)

Beautiful Pictures! Bullet looks similar to my female rednose, But my Mischa is just a little bit darker...more of a wheat color. 

I love the wide range of colors that "fawn" can consist of. The Lighter color ones always have beautiful eyes though, And your Bullet is no exception. Again, Great Pics!


----------



## Krystle_Ann (Apr 3, 2010)

the pictures are great!


----------



## AussiePit (Oct 16, 2009)

Great looking dog.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Beautiful pics Bullet is so handsome  Where are the pics taken it looks beautiful there


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Beautiful pics Bullet is so handsome  Where are the pics taken it looks beautiful there


I live on Kodiak Island, Alaska. It is an absolutely beautiful island, but we haven't had much of a summer this year. Just rain, rain, and more rain.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow your far lol. I always wanted to see alaska


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Wow your far lol. I always wanted to see alaska


Alaska is a breathtakingly beautiful place! There are cruise ships that come through my town all summer, including several of the Princess ships, so if a cruise is in your future, make sure it comes through Kodiak!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

i love them! Bullet's a handsome dog


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Bullet is a gorgeous dog! And the snack is cute too


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Bullet is very handsome, and what a bad*ss name (Steve McQueen fan?) Misha is well...a wiener Just kidding, they look fabulous. What bloodline is Bullet from?


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

awesome views and great pics! I love his color... and isn't Kodiak known for its bears?


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

Saint Francis said:


> Bullet is very handsome, and what a bad*ss name (Steve McQueen fan?) Misha is well...a wiener Just kidding, they look fabulous. What bloodline is Bullet from?


I have no idea who Steve McQueen is... lol. When I got him, his name was Bolt (after the movie, a little girl named him), but I didn't like that name, plus it's kinda hard and weird to say. He was already used to the name though, so I had to figure out something that sounded like Bolt, and Bullet was the only thing I could come up with, so it stuck. He came from a BYB, so I have no idea what his bloodline is, unfortunately. I got him from a friend who got him from a friend who got him from a friend... lol



Cujo's Mom said:


> awesome views and great pics! I love his color... and isn't Kodiak known for its bears?


Yes, Kodiak is known for its bears. We just had a 10-foot bear run through the Coast Guard housing area last week!


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Bullet is a gorgeous dog! And the snack is cute too


Haha, luckily Bullet doesn't look at her as a snack! I've never been much of a fan of little dogs, but my little girl is pretty cool. Not a yapper like most small dogs (I can't stand yappy dogs!), just sweet and cuddly and playful! And Bullet loves her too, they cuddle all the time!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

kodiakgirl said:


> I have no idea who Steve McQueen is... lol. When I got him, his name was Bolt (after the movie, a little girl named him), but I didn't like that name, plus it's kinda hard and weird to say. He was already used to the name though, so I had to figure out something that sounded like Bolt, and Bullet was the only thing I could come up with, so it stuck. He came from a BYB, so I have no idea what his bloodline is, unfortunately. I got him from a friend who got him from a friend who got him from a friend... lol
> 
> Yes, Kodiak is known for its bears. We just had a 10-foot bear run through the Coast Guard housing area last week!


D*mn, I am getting old! Steve McQueen, one of Hollywood's finest bad boys


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey kodiakgirl
Nice looking dpg's.Thank you for sharing.
Henry


----------



## ZildjiansMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

Mind if I edit one of those?  They're beautiful, just wanna adjust the lighting.


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

ZildjiansMommy said:


> Mind if I edit one of those?  They're beautiful, just wanna adjust the lighting.


Go for it! I'm not very good at editing, but would love a copy of it when youre done!  thanks!


----------

